# kickboxing gyms near Stockton CA ?



## 8Limbs (Oct 19, 2005)

Hello everyone I'm new here to martialtalk.com and I've been really interested in martial arts for about a year now. But for some reasons, I haven't been able to learn. I had to move back to CA from NY which is where I was when my interest in ma came about, and I'm here in Stockton now. My mother isn't working yet so I'm not able to pay for lessons, we've no car either. 
Anyways I prefer to learn muay thai kickboxing but there are no gyms  around here that teach it. So I wanted to know if any of u know of any good gyms at least somewhere in CA.
I have a heavy bag now and I'm kinda tryin to teach myself the basic kicks (I'm in pretty good shape so I won't injure myself at all in the process - I think). I've practiced W. Boxing so I'm good to go for practical hand techniques.
Any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 19, 2005)

First off welcome to MartialTalk.  Greetings from Sacramento!  I'm not familiar with the Stockton area, but I do know there are a variety of martial arts schools.  My suggestion is if you can't find a good boxing/kickboxing gym try looking around at the other schools in the area, get a feel for the styles out there to see if it suits your needs. While you may want to learn kickboxing don't rule out other arts.

  While a practicing on your own is vital to becoming a good martial artist; instruction on proper technique is necessary for anything to happen.  Practicing what you haven't been taught how properly execute with good form will develop bad habits leading to possible injury and difficulties training down the road.  In my opinion the hardest part of training is correcting bad habits in technique.  

  My best advice for preparing for a martial arts class is to work on flexibility.  The more flexible and lose you are the easier it will be.


  Again welcome to MartialTalk and best of luck in finding a place to train.

  -Joshua


----------



## 8Limbs (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Josh. 

Just so it's all clear I'm definitley not ruling out other arts and I wouldn't mind learning anything else b/c every style has something unique to offer.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 19, 2005)

8Limbs said:
			
		

> Thanks Josh.
> 
> Just so it's all clear I'm definitley not ruling out other arts and I wouldn't mind learning anything else b/c every style has something unique to offer.


 That's a good attitude to have.  There's lots of information here to read about, and don't hesitate to keep asking questions... that's why we're here.  

 Best of luck in your journey into the arts

 -Josh


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 20, 2005)

dubljay said:
			
		

> First off welcome to MartialTalk. Greetings from Sacramento! I'm not familiar with the Stockton area, but I do know there are a variety of martial arts schools. My suggestion is if you can't find a good boxing/kickboxing gym try looking around at the other schools in the area, get a feel for the styles out there to see if it suits your needs. While you may want to learn kickboxing don't rule out other arts.


Another welcome from Sacramento! 

That's the best advice, IMHO. If he gets a couple of solid years in a decent kick/punch style, when a kickboxing option opens for him he will learn very quickly.


----------



## Masshiro (May 6, 2009)

probubly a good idea would be to take Goju Ryu. there is a dojo by I-5 and highway 4. i don't know much about that school but i know that it is a very good style to learn.


----------



## Kalifornian (May 11, 2009)

Keep in mind that most gyms in Stockton have MMA available and that you are likely to find an instructor or members with Muay Thai skills. 

Go check out Shingu Fighter (Goju Ryu, as Masshiro suggested) on Pacific Ave/Benjamin Holt Dr... you can also check out their website at www.shingufighter.com 

Good luck


----------



## MilkManX (May 11, 2009)

There is Enshin Karate in Stockton

5655 N Pershing Ave # B6
Stockton, CA 95207
(209) 662-0564

Pete Duarte is the Sensei and he trained under my current Sensei.

www.enshin.com


----------

